# Mud Flaps Or Bristles



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

So, I am looking for a removeable mudflap or bristle system. I was going to get the towtector, but found out it needs 1 3/4" of space between the receiver and hitch mount. Essentially, the mud flaps fit over the receiver hitch. Anyway, with my EQ hitch there is only 3/4" clearance on the bottom side (1 1/2" on top). Obviously, EQ hitches are a little heavier duty than a standard receiver. What do you guys use, if anything, and do you have any suggestions? Thanks

P.S. I called Towtector and they said my system must be "jerry-rigged" because their product should fit most receivers. You would think a company like that would be more knowledgeable about receivers.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MAYZ83 said:


> So, I am looking for a removeable mudflap or bristle system. I was going to get the towtector, but found out it needs 1 3/4" of space between the receiver and hitch mount. Essentially, the mud flaps fit over the receiver hitch. Anyway, with my EQ hitch there is only 3/4" clearance on the bottom side (1 1/2" on top). Obviously, EQ hitches are a little heavier duty than a standard receiver. What do you guys use, if anything, and do you have any suggestions? Thanks
> 
> P.S. I called Towtector and they said my system must be "jerry-rigged" because their product should fit most receivers. You would think a company like that would be more knowledgeable about receivers.


Great question! This is one of the 1st things ("way back when") that we looked at....but never did. Seems these are generally put on the big A Classes when towing a caboose....but I rarely see them a TV twoing a camper.

As for "jerry-rigged".... "_SHOULD _ fit _MOST _ receivers"...hmmm....sure sounds like Product commitment there














And, in fact, they probably are knowledgeable...that there are hitches out there that their product DOESN'T fit....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's what the diamond plate is for!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I built my own set...but I am pulling a 5th wheel so the hitch isn't being used. I went with the mudflaps because I wanted protection from rocks being kicked up and striking the front of the trailer. I think that the bristles would do a good job on the spray/mist but a rock would sail right on through them.

Gary


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nathan said:


> That's what the diamond plate is for!!!


Apparently, they started using diamond plate in '06, because our '05 doesn't have it







Hmm, maybe we need to upgrade, I do like the cabinets in the slide out bed area







Don't tell my wife I said that


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MAYZ83 said:


> That's what the diamond plate is for!!!


Apparently, they started using diamond plate in '06, because our '05 doesn't have it







Hmm, maybe we need to upgrade, I do like the cabinets in the slide out bed area







Don't tell my wife I said that








[/quote]
DP would have been added for '07 (or maybe 2nd 1/2 '06). I can only wish that our '06, built in Oct. '05 had DP....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, the change seemed to be completely random







(go figure







)
Some 06's had it, some 07's didn't... I just don't understand how these manufacturer's work?!?!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I built my own set...but I am pulling a 5th wheel so the hitch isn't being used. I went with the mudflaps because I wanted protection from rocks being kicked up and striking the front of the trailer. I think that the bristles would do a good job on the spray/mist but a rock would sail right on through them.
> 
> Gary


Saaaay Gary, would you have any pictures of your mudflap setup? I've been searching for a way to make my own using some mudflaps I bought at our local princessauto store.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The diamond plate became standard sometime after the introduction of the 2007 models. I have a 2007 model that was built last August (2006), but it does not have the diamond plate on it. Sure wish it did, but I don't think that Keystone would put it on. I'm sure that their stance would be, "Well, you bought it without the diamond plate, so you must have been satisfied with it then."

Maybe not - I'll ask my dealer next time I talk to them, but I'm not holding my breath.

Mike


----------

